# Changing Rear Beam question



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I need to change my rear beam anyways, and I figured I might as well just switch to the discs since I have to anyways, but I have not doe this, and cant locate an exact answer on what pieces I need and how difficult it is to do this. I can get the axle, but what cables do I need, is there a brake upgrade for the rear while I'm at it? Please help if at all possible, I appreciate it


Kirk


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *I need to change my rear beam anyways, and I figured I might as well just switch to the discs since I have to anyways, but I have not doe this, and cant locate an exact answer on what pieces I need and how difficult it is to do this. I can get the axle, but what cables do I need, is there a brake upgrade for the rear while I'm at it? Please help if at all possible, I appreciate it
> 
> 
> Kirk *


You need the axle, the parking brake cables, the calipers and rotors. Yo ucan upgrade it with fastbrakes big rotors and 95-99 maxima calipers.

Mike


----------

